# Mirror Lake Highway



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Going up to Mirrow Lake, well maybe, this week to camp with the family. (Tent) Anyone know if the snow is gone yet? Hoping to go to Mirror Lake Campground. Also might go scout for elk while in the area. (Added that since this is the "Big Game" section. lol  )

Anyone who knows what it looks like up there after the big winter we've had, please advise. Thanks in advance! 

HunterDavid


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Almost all the snow is gone unless you go real high. Very green and TONs of bugs!!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Tons of water. Every little dry ditch is running. My suggestion would be to camp near crystal lake or below as places like wall lake and trial lake still have some snow. Soapstone area is void of snow and Lambert meadows/spring canyon would be a good option. 

Bring the most powerful bug spray you have, in copious amounts and apply liberally. I got eaten alive setting a trail cam on Saturday. Beaver ponds are lakes this year. It's awesome.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I took a long motorcycle trip up over Trappers Loop and Mirror Lake Hiway Saturday. From the road all I really saw was small patches of snow under trees and cliffs. Yes the water is everywhere. I would take some 100000% deat . :lol:


----------

